# Ford 4500 3 cyl. diesel -- won't start--fuel delivery problem?



## chsmart

I can't get my 4500 started, I believe I am not getting fuel to the cylinders. I verified that fuel is flowing from tank to filter, I drained, cleaned and refilled filter and verified fuel is exiting filter (by gravity). I disconnected fuel inlet to injector pump and verified fuel flow there. I disconnected ONE (not all three) of the lines to the cylinders at the outflow end of the injector pump, and verified that there is NO FUEL exiting the pump at that point when cranking the starter. Is there anything I should try next? a priming procedure for the injector pump? The photo is of the injector pump.


----------



## Ed_F

That is a CAV pump. Usually trouble free.

First of all, don't clean the filter, change the filter... 

When you say you have good flow from the tank to the filter, it should be a gush flow, not a trickle flow. If it's not a gush flow from the tank at the input to the filter your screen inside the tank is plugged or partially plugged. 

I presume that you opened the bleeder screw at the top of the filter and bled the air out at that point. 

Bleeding at the inlet to the pump should suffice, but there is a bleeder screw on the pump. Just above the oval metal label, there is a 5/16" bleeder screw. Bleed it there. Crank it with this screw cracked open - then close it when all air is expelled. 

Crack open all three injector lines at the injectors (normally a 5/8" wrench). If you can't get diesel to the injectors by cranking, try tow-starting it in 3rd or 4th gear low range. It takes a lot of cranking to fill the lines - the pump puts out a very small volume at high pressure.

My tractor is a pain to get started when I run it out of fuel. Therefore, I don't ever run it out of fuel anymore, and I change the filter before it gets plugged. 

I'm going to contact my friend who is an expert with injection pumps to get his thoughts on other possible problems with your pump. So, please let us know how you are making out....Let me know if you cannot get fuel to the injectors with the above procedures. I already have a response from my friend, the pump expert.


----------



## Hacke

Maybe I get the wrong picture of the picture , so to speak, but is that shut off lever turned fully forward?
You may have the same trouble as before:
http://www.tractorforum.com/f203/ford-4500-3-cyl-diesel-starting-problem-22155/


----------



## chsmart

Thank you Ed_F and Hacke for your suggestions. I DID remember my previous problem and I verified that the the kill valve was all the way in the "run" position by holding it there with a long-handled screwdriver while cranking the starter. No change.

Ed_F: I will run through your priming suggestions as soon as I have some free daylight time (maybe not til tomorrow) and let you know what happens.

Thanks again, 
-chris.


----------



## Hacke

If you do not get fuel spraying properly from the pump´s bleeder hole when cranking, you may have a clogged filter at the pump inlet.
The filter is in the pump, #8 in this diagram:
http://partstore.agriculture.newholland.com/us/parts-search.html#epc::mr64887ar343425

Some information about what happens in there (takes a while to download):
http://www.bluemoment.com/downloads.html
Choose: "Lucas CAV DPA injection pump instruction book (3.8MB)"
Watch page 7.


----------



## sixbales

See item #8 in the attached diagram that Hacke refers to.


----------



## chsmart

OK... It's been a rough year (family stuff), but I am back on the Ford 4500 problem. I have now tried everything suggested by the responders to my original post: gush flow from filter, gush flow at bleeder port on the pump body, and I have checked the inlet filter (little nylon deal that is #8 on the CAV diagram that sixbales gave a link to). No observable problems there, but when lines are disconnected at the cylinder, there is no observable flow. so fuel is getting to the pump, but the pump isn't developing any pressure to push the fuel. I'm getting ready to call in the pros, but that's going to cost me... anything else I should try?


----------



## Big_T

See ultradog's responses in a post entitled "1966 Ford Cav injection Pump" about 15 posts down the first page. Regarding a stuck metering valve.


----------

